# Resident Tax returns Spain



## catalan (Mar 12, 2013)

I am a pensioner,income below €20.000/annum.
I currently pay no tax. Can I send my tax return on-line myself?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello catalan,

I am assuming that you are referring to filing a UK tax return.

If so, if you are resident in Spain one of the requirements is that you will need to submit a residency schedule along with your UK tax return which cannot be done using HMRC's online filing service as the residency schedule is not available on their system.

Residency is a very complex area and the existing HMRC UK residency rules are set to change with effect from the 2013/2014 tax year which will involve the new statutory residency test (SRT). 

Ties such as home, work, family etc. in the UK may class you as UK resident for tax purposes regardless of where you reside. 

If classed as UK resident under the new (SRT) you would then be taxed on your worldwide income so it is very important that your individual circumstances are dealt with correctly to protect your residency status and exposure to UK taxation.


----------



## catalan (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi thanks for the info Nikkizier, I am a fiscal tax resident since 2012.
Last year it was done by a tax consultant.
I would like to send my tax returns to the Spanish tax authority via the internet myself.
Can I do this?
Saludos Catalan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

catalan said:


> Hi thanks for the info Nikkizier, I am a fiscal tax resident since 2012.
> Last year it was done by a tax consultant.
> I would like to send my tax returns to the Spanish tax authority via the internet myself.
> Can I do this?
> Saludos Catalan



I believe you can - & since this isn't an 'international' tax question, but rather a local one, I'm moving your question to 'Spain' 

there will be lots of people there who know


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I believe you can - & since this isn't an 'international' tax question, but rather a local one, I'm moving your question to 'Spain'
> 
> there will be lots of people there who know


Yes you can but you will need a 'digital signature'.

This is fairly straight forward to get but a major phaff! - lots of 'tooing and froing'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes you can but you will need a 'digital signature'.
> 
> This is fairly straight forward to get but a major phaff! - lots of 'tooing and froing'.


I just let my gestor do mine.... don't have time for 'tooing and froing'.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I just let my gestor do mine.... don't have time for 'tooing and froing'.


So do we and for 30-40 euros for a joint declaration it's money well spent (IMO)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> So do we and for 30-40 euros for a joint declaration it's money well spent (IMO)


Cheapest quote we got was for 100 euros for both!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

catalan said:


> I am a pensioner,income below &#128;20.000/annum.
> I currently pay no tax. Can I send my tax return on-line myself?


I'm a bit confused by your post, specificially that you pay no tax. Is your income is currently taxed in the UK ?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We pay 45 euro for both of us


----------



## catalan (Mar 12, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> I'm a bit confused by your post, specificially that you pay no tax. Is your income is currently taxed in the UK ?


I pay no Spanish income tax on my tax returns for 2011. This was completed by a gestor in Albox.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Just to confuse matters, I've always managed to submit the Spanish tax return without a digital signature. This year I have been forced to get one (indeed, forced to find out what a ds is!) because of the foreign assets declaration.


----------



## cerrillo (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi I used to use a gestor for my tax returns each year, they are always nil returns, however last year I had a text message from the Hacienda giving a reference number to say i can consult my borrador [draft tax return] on their website using the reference number they supplied, I did this last year it looked ok so i agreed it online and printed off a copy. The other day i received another text message from Hacienda giving the reference number to access this years borrador so will do the same again. I do not have a digital certificate, but will probably have to use a gestor for the 720 - as it is an awful lot of hassle getting a digital cert, and I would probably mess u the 720 anyway


----------

